# World Cuisines



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 ACME-Nollmeyer 的 Seafood Tower


Flickr 上 Nemo's great uncle 的 #7778 seafood over rice (海鮮丼)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Lisa S. (d.delight) 的 seafood noodle soup 1


Flickr 上 Harris Graber 的 Grilled Seafood for Two


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Harris Graber 的 Bento


Flickr 上 Harris Graber 的 Gyro


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

My own photos..


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 4



seafood cream soup


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 4


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Did you make it?
It looks delicious. :eat:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

no but I enjoy eating out tho.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vietnamese spring rolls and BBQ pork with rice noodles


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 2



Chinese BBQ duck


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 3


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinese fruits desserts


Flickr 上 nodie26 的 水果鬆餅


Chicken meat balls spaghetti.


Flickr 上 nodie26 的 樂多廚房 紅醬雞肉球義大利麵


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 nodie26 的 櫻桃義式料理



Flickr 上 nodie26 的 樂多廚房


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 nodie26 的 樂多廚房


Flickr 上 nodie26 的 Ice cream


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*Turkish Cuisine*
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.173520776022250.34544.123933584314303














































Turkish breakfast


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Baklava? ^^
 P.S. Do you say like that in Turkish?

Good pictures of food here, go on galleriess and then food album, it is great (if you are intrested):
http://www.iceland-phototours.com/2014/04/10/photographers-i/#!prettyPhoto

:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Turkish foods look yummmmmmy!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Korean foods



Flickr 上 KOMODOXP 的 20140504-024


Flickr 上 KOMODOXP 的 20140504-025


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 KOMODOXP 的 20140504-019


Flickr 上 KOMODOXP 的 20140504-016


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 KOMODOXP 的 20140504-015


Flickr 上 KOMODOXP 的 20140504-013


----------

